# 93 Altima GXE- Engine/Transmission vibration in 1/2 gears



## BadHumvee (Jan 20, 2007)

*93 Altima GXE- Engine/Transmission vibration at slow speeds*

Hello Pros,

I have automatic 93 Altima GXE that I had bought used. 130K miles now. The car runs fine except, when I start driving it vibrates a lot and makes an anoying sound until it reaches about 35 MPH speed. The sound consistently comes at lower speeds, but occasionally after it had been running for a while that day (warmed up), it would behave very nicely without any sound, as if the vibration had totally disappeared. 

Also, when I am driving slow (below 30 mph, as in parking lots, etc), when ever I remove my foot from accelerator, it makes a very rough and loud noise as if there was some problem changing to a lower gears. 

I wanted to sell this car but wanted to get an idea of what it would take to fix this car, or if it is evern worth it, or what I can expect for this car. The car otherwise is in a great condition, with the interior being exceptionally clean and no other problem. 

Any advise would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks in advance. :newbie:


----------



## bwb01 (Aug 12, 2006)

CV joints?


----------



## BadHumvee (Jan 20, 2007)

No. I checked that. They are fine. I am gravitating towards either the engine mounts or the transmission - but really not sure. Any idea what I can expect if the car has these issues?

Thanks :newbie:


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

the rear mounts are notoriously weak. check the rear for cracks and movement.


----------

